# English... It's easy to learn.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








Told you. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep
clear as mustard


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh I am now coming up to Seventy

Masters degree in the past

No wonder its a problem

but then again could it be a solution???

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Love this gonna forward it to a mate who will be using this to teach next week I'm sure


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Not sure if I will show it to my Georgian DIY (no not USA, although I think they would have just as many problems). Her English Is fairly good, but this will drive her potty.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

off topic i know but this reminds me the first time i went to france. at campsite reception i asked lady if she spoke english,yes was the reply.so i asked my query to which she started to laugh.asking what she was laughing at,she replied,"why did you ask me if i speak english when you don't".
after that i always wondered what foreign students ,learning english, thought what language they had learned if there first visit had been my home town glasgow. :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mollmagee said:


> off topic i know but this reminds me the first time i went to france. at campsite reception i asked lady if she spoke english,yes was the reply.so i asked my query to which she started to laugh.asking what she was laughing at,she replied,"why did you ask me if i speak english when you don't".
> after that i always wondered what foreign students ,learning english, thought what language they had learned if there first visit had been my home town glasgow. :roll:


Hi Similar thing being from Yorkshire..

Went up to Scottish meet last year and got talking to the folk there, one asked in a plumb non scottish voice, "Where do you come from"..
So I said Wakefield but we now live on the coast near Hull..

He said wheres Ull, so me naively said its on the river Humber.. Oh you mean Hull, don't you sound your H's there is one in the name Humber it's not Umber.

I just turned round and talked to someone else, as my next words were going to be, don't pull me up on my accent as a smack in the gob often offends..

He had a close shave he just didn't know it, toffy nosed prick :roll:

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I cringe here in France when our broad Yorkshire friends come out with local colloquialisms to French waiters trying their best to communicate in English. 

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The European Union commissioners have announced that agreement has been reached to adopt English as the preferred language for European communications, rather than German, which was the other possibility. As part of the negotiations, Her Majesty's Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a five-year phased plan for what will be known as EuroEnglish (Euro for short). 

In the first year, "s" will be used instead of the soft "c." Sertainly, sivil servants will resieve this news with joy. Also, the hard "c" will be replaced with "k". Not only will this klear up konfusion, but typewriters kan have one less letter. 

There will be growing publik emthusiasm in the sekond year, when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced by "f". This will make words like fotograf" 20 persent shorter. 

In the third year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkorage the removal of double letters, which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of silent "e"s in the languag is disgrasful, and they would go. 

By the fourth year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" by "z" and "w" by " v". 

During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou", and similar changes vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters. 

After zis fifz yer, ve vil hav a reli sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubls or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech ozer. 

Ze drem vil finali kum tru. 
Dave p


----------

